# Pm45 #4544



## los (Oct 14, 2009)

Greetings from South Texas..!! New member here with my first post.

Please allow me to jump right in and to tell you that I went to the gun show this past Saturday hoping to walk out with a compact 3.5" 1911 for to use as my primary CCW. Just a few minutes into my journey I found a dealer that had exactly what I was looking for,..that is,... until I noticed a PM45 sitting a few guns down from the subject compact 1911. I took my time comparing both weapons and the significant weight difference between the two pieces was a no-brainer for me, along with the grip angle and bar/dot sight system of the Kahr.

The slim design of the Kahr was also very appealing to me. I don't foresee any issues with concealment. I didn't purchase the subject Kahr ( tagged at $585) as it was the #4543 model. FYI, I've always favored blued guns over two toned models for concealed carry. I'm just weird that way.

Anyway,..to cut to the chase, I've been thinking about ordering a PM45 #4544, which is the black slide model. A local shop quoted me a price of $795, plus tax. Does that price seem reasonable..?? I think MSRP is $904. The dealer informed me that this is a newer[tweeked] model PM45 that incorporates a different recoil spring, magazine button release spring and magazine spring (?). I think he called it a second gen model. Prolly just a sales pitch..???

BTW, This will be my first Kahr. I've already contacted a few custom holster makers for an OWB and IWB rig.

Any advise and/or commentary will be much appreciated.

- Jimmy


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

Just a comment.
I have not shot a PM45.
I did have a 3" 1911 Style Pistol (a PO C6.45 LDA)
Shooting .45ACP in that small and light a pistol was not fun and it limited accuracy.


As always, I suggest shooting the pistol of interest before you buy.

YMMV


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I hope you have great luck with it.

You might want to read this http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=21342
and this http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=21200

I would like to have one, but the problems I hear about have kept me away, for now. Keep us updated!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I had a P-45 for a while, and liked it OK, but the trigger reach was too short for me, so the trigger guard would slam me on recoil. I liked it, but I could not resolve the trigger reach thing so I swapped it off. I have a K-9, and the trigger reach is the same, but the recoil is less, so I can deal with it.

The dealer may be telling you right on the 2nd generation thing, because there were some reliability problems with some PM45's, when they first came out.


----------



## los (Oct 14, 2009)

dosborn said:


> I hope you have great luck with it.
> 
> You might want to read this http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=21342
> and this http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=21200
> ...


Thanks for the links. Seems like these problems are well documented all over the net.

I'm a member on at least 5 other gun forums and in the last year I've read multiple threads/posts involving frustrated [#4543] owners dealing with issues from FTF/ FTE, to the Magazine dropping out unexpectedly. But I've also read many, many threads/posts from happy owners containing reports of exceptional reliabilty and excellent accuracy.

FYI, according to the gentleman at the gun shop I spoke to a few days ago, the newer "2nd generation" PM45s have been equipped with different springs that fixed all the malfunctions previously recorded. I believe the newer [tweeked] PM45s have a "SV" prefix on the SN(?). I'll try to confirm that in the next few days.


----------



## los (Oct 14, 2009)

Bisley said:


> .....The dealer may be telling you right on the 2nd generation thing, because there were some reliability problems with some PM45's, when they first came out.


I concur.


----------



## los (Oct 14, 2009)

Glenn-SC said:


> Just a comment.
> I have not shot a PM45.
> I did have a 3" 1911 Style Pistol (a PO C6.45 LDA)
> Shooting .45ACP in that small and light a pistol was not fun and it limited accuracy.
> ...


My first compact 1911 was a Colt Officers Model. Got back in 87, I believe. I was never content with it's accuracy so I didn't carry it much. I stayed away from compact 1911s until a few years ago when I acquired a 1st gen Kimber Ultra Carry. It was a good shooter but still a tad heavy for 12 hour day carry.

I sold the KUC recently and got myself a G26. The G26 was a great shooter. Pretty light, too. But a tad chunky. I never really got use to chunkiness. Got rid of it to go back to a compact 1911. Then I went to the Gun Show.....,.. Hence, where I'm at now.


----------

